# Stepp Ladder Climbing Aid



## littlewolf (Feb 12, 2013)

Anybody ever use these? 




I just ordered a set of 14 for $131 shipped. I spent a lot of time researching before deciding to try these.  I will be using them with a Guido's Web. Total weight 20 lbs but a compact combo to pack in. Should get around 25 feet high. I will submit a review after they come in.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 13, 2013)

Interesting......
Keep up posted after you recv yours........


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 13, 2013)

thank you littlewolf.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 13, 2013)

Interesting


----------



## TJay (Feb 14, 2013)

I like the fact that they are so packable.  It's a pain to lug stick ladders not to mention noisy.  Thanks for the info looking forward to a review.


----------



## TIGER (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks simple and easy on video. Keep us posted after you try it.


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 3, 2013)

Where did you find them?


----------



## Atlfinfan (Mar 4, 2013)

That is very interesting and something I might also have to try.


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Mar 13, 2013)

I watched the video and was sold.  I just bought a set of 20 for $178 including shipping, enough for 2 stands, very good deal I think compared to climbing sticks.  I will post a review once I get them as well.  The owner, James Shipp no longer markets the product, he no longer carries liability insurance, he will sell you the product from his "leftover inventory" for $7.50 each plus shipping, you have to sign a product liability waiver.  His letter to me explaining the situation is below..........................................

The video clips on YouTube featuring Harry Vanderweide were done almost 14 years ago.  The ladders were being sold by L.L. Bean and several other retailers. But the steps were expensive to have made and liability insurance was also very costly. After about four years I decided to quit selling the ladders because it was a lot of work for a small return.
A little over a year ago a local businessman approached me about doing a new video and reintroducing the ladders to the market. I gave him the old videos to work with and was surprised when he posted them on YouTube. I had expected he was going to do a new one with his phone number instead of the old business number that had been disconnected long ago. Anyway, there has been quite a response and I've received many inquiries. I have refrained from selling the steps all these years because I did not think it wise to do so without product liability insurance. I still don't. But several people have volunteered to sign a liability waiver if I would consider selling them a few steps. So I talked it over with my attorney and he drafted a waiver. I've attached a copy for your review.
I am making the remaining inventory components available, not complete ladder kits.  The individual steps are $6.00 and the cords are an additional $1.50 each. The step and rope combined weigh 14oz. each. There are no more of the green tote bags. The fid tool to do the splice and an instruction sheet are included. I'll do one splice completely and another halfway so you can see how easy it is. The shipping will be parcel post, my zip code to yours. If you want quicker delivery, priority mail is an option - just more expensive. Once you've decided how many steps you want, email me with your shipping address and I'll calculate a total price and email it back to you.
Print and sign the attached liability waiver and send it with bank check or money order to:
James Stepp, P.O. Box 118, South Casco, Maine 04077.

I made the first set of these steps in 1991 and have climbed hundreds of trees over the last twenty years. I've never used any other climbing system. Once you learn to adjust the tension correctly, it quite likely will be your favorite climbing aid too. Please feel free to contact me with any questions or concerns.

Kind Regards,
Jim Stepp
James Stepp [jstepp@maine.rr.com]


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Mar 13, 2013)

That's interesting there are some concerns for me but very cool idea


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Mar 28, 2013)

I got these steps in the mail on Monday.  Tried them on a tree in the yard.  These are the best strap on individual steps I've seen.  Easy to install, tight fitting, no tree damage, both feet can fit on rail.  I love them when compared to screw in steps.  Lighter and easier to transport than climbing sticks.  Everything they say in the video is true, great product and very high quality.


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 28, 2013)

I ordered 20 which arrived yesterday. Haven't had time to test them out but the quality looks good. I don't plan to go that high but I wanted spares since they may not ever be available again. I see why the liability lawyers made such a brohaha, an idiot can really put them selves in trouble with something designed for someone with brains. I can just see an idiot 20 ft up in the tree with no safety harness letting go to scratch his hiney and blaming the tree step for gravity. I'm glad I got them and Mr Steep is good to deal with. I asked for suggestions based on his experience and he said he preferred a Seat-o-the-pants harness and fall restraint system. I plan to check them out. If not those then something for those with more than dirt intelligence.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Mar 30, 2013)

I was going to applaud American ingenuity and innovation but got bummed out when I saw that he went out of business due to the costs.

Still, a very great design and I love that it came out of a garage.

I'm wondering if he could sell the idea to a larger company who has means/access to modern mass manufacturing equipment.

Or has connections in China to build them there, lol   I wonder if they were made out of aluminum if they'd stand the pressure & not bend.


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 31, 2013)

They are NOT aluminum.  Don't know what metal but good and solid.

Now if they were made in China there's no telling. Cardboard maybe.......

One thing to keep in mind for everything made in China there is an American company that thinks it's just peachy to sell it to you.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 31, 2013)

Looks pretty cool but I would be a bit nervous about that simple knot holding my ample size body. 

I am a little skeptical. Keep us posted on field trials.


----------



## locoman (Jun 10, 2013)

What is the address to order the Stepp ladder system ... 
Thanks


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 10, 2013)

Read post #9


----------



## speedy claxton (Oct 1, 2013)

Please if anyone has any idea where I can find these let me know pm me if you don't mind I don't read the gear review a lot but from what I've seen so far I'm missing out. Any help will be much appreciated. Thanks again fellas.


----------



## biggieb (Oct 1, 2013)

Email Jim from post #9. He'll get back to you if he has any left.  From what I understand, they're no longer made.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Oct 1, 2013)

First thing I noticed was he wasnt wearing a safety harness.
Can I say JACKWAGON.
Im sure his insurance underwriter loved that.

Looks like a good product though.


----------

